
'The West' is, in fact, the world's biggest gated community - QuitterStrip
https://bigthink.com/strange-maps/walled-world
======
opwieurposiu
If I manage to hop the fence into a gated community, the HOA is unlikely to
offer me a free house and a pool key. Unfortunately that is exactly what the
west is doing now. Whether this insanity is the cause or result of the west's
decline is hard to say. Probably it is both.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Strange_Death_of_Europe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Strange_Death_of_Europe)

